# Porth beach with dog



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

We hope to go to Porth beach near newquay for a week with our Dalmation Lucky. Rest of family staying in a hotel nearby.
Has anyone stayed there before. Is it dog/child friendly.?  
2nd week in June.


----------



## Kipper (May 1, 2005)

I'm afraid Porth beach is one of beaches where dogs are banned from Easter onwards. Does allow children though! Not a bad beach, its sandy, but one of my least favourite in the area. Most of the others will allow dogs. Try walking along the cliff path to Watergate Bay and watch the surfers (or indulge yourself in Jamie Olivers restaurant).


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

*Dogs at Porth beach*

Family are staying at The Sands hotel which I understand is on the cliffs between porth and Watergaten Bay.
Doesanyone know if Watergate bay is a reasonable walk from Porth or if there is a better campsite?


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

*Dogs at Porth beach*

Family are staying at The Sands hotel which I understand is on the cliffs between porth and Watergaten Bay.
Doesanyone know if Watergate bay is a reasonable walk from Porth or if there is a better campsite?


----------



## Kipper (May 1, 2005)

Hi. Yes I can remember where the Sands Hotel is. Presume you are staying at the campsite at the back of the beach? Haven't stayed there myself - where I stay is further north along the coast at Porthcothan. The nicest campsite in the Newquay area is at Polly Joke but unfortunately they don't allow dogs. I believe that the CC&C campsite (Tregurrion?) isn't far away.

Its a nice flat(ish) walk along the cliffs to Watergate Bay - say 20 mins. There is a very good bus service along the coast road from Newquay up to Padstow which is excellent for doing sections of the cliff path (and the bus takes dogs too). Most of the buses detour inland slightly to go to St Eval thus bypassing Bedruthan Steps which is the most spectacular of the beaches along this part of the coast however if you check out the timetable carefully you'll find that some go via Bedruthan each day. Don't go when the tides in as the whole beach is covered at high tide. Low springs are best - there are actually 4 separate beaches linked by caves and narrow passage ways through the rocks - well worth a visit if you don't mind the steep steps down. Best of all you can treat yourself to an absolute superb cream tea in the National Trust cafe at the cliff top - they welcome dogs in the cafe garden outside.


----------



## Kipper (May 1, 2005)

Hi. Yes I can remember where the Sands Hotel is. Presume you are staying at the campsite at the back of the beach? Haven't stayed there myself - where I stay is further north along the coast at Porthcothan. The nicest campsite in the Newquay area is at Polly Joke but unfortunately they don't allow dogs. I believe that the CC&C campsite (Tregurrion?) isn't far away.

Its a nice flat(ish) walk along the cliffs to Watergate Bay - say 20 mins. There is a very good bus service along the coast road from Newquay up to Padstow which is excellent for doing sections of the cliff path (and the bus takes dogs too). Most of the buses detour inland slightly to go to St Eval thus bypassing Bedruthan Steps which is the most spectacular of the beaches along this part of the coast however if you check out the timetable carefully you'll find that some go via Bedruthan each day. Don't go when the tides in as the whole beach is covered at high tide. Low springs are best - there are actually 4 separate beaches linked by caves and narrow passage ways through the rocks - well worth a visit if you don't mind the steep steps down. Best of all you can treat yourself to an absolute superb cream tea in the National Trust cafe at the cliff top - they welcome dogs in the cafe garden outside.


----------

